# New track



## Noizmak3r (Jul 19, 2017)

Epic hybrid orchestral track.


----------



## Architekton (Jul 19, 2017)

Good effort...

But in my opinon - from artistic side I miss a proper main theme, transitions from parts to parts seem very forced and not natural, you focused too much on making trailer-ish sound and lost yourself through the middle of the song. From technical side I find mix off balance, midi programming can be better here and there.

Overall, you are on a good start...dont give up.


----------



## Noizmak3r (Jul 19, 2017)

Architekton said:


> Good effort...
> 
> But in my opinon - from artistic side I miss a proper main theme, transitions from parts to parts seem very forced and not natural, you focused too much on making trailer-ish sound and lost yourself through the middle of the song. From technical side I find mix off balance, midi programming can be better here and there.
> 
> Overall, you are on a good start...dont give up.


Thanks, which parts did you find off balance from the mix? Which midi programming did you find off?


----------

